# Little Brag



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Andy, the boy in my avitar that my friend Dian and I co-own, had two of his offspring do him proud today in Kentucky. His daughter, bred and owned by Dian, got her second major for four more points. His son, bred and owned by Dian's sister got his first major win. And to top it off, Dian's boy she finished last month and was shown as a special today took breed.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa!!! Fabulous!!!

[attachment=16317:attachment]


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow!!







that's fantastic!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's wonderful!! Congratulations!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congratulations!! Those are great accomplishments!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow Congrats


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Congratulations!! Those are great accomplishments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am real happy for Dian and her sister. Andy has several other "children" in show homes. Hopefully, my first one of his children will enter the ring in the spring.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow! Fantastic! I think that was worthy of a BIG brag.....


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations! That is fabulous and you must be so thrilled.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, that is fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Congratulations! Let me take this opportunity to say I've adored your avatar since you put it up







Way to go Andy!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't know anything about showing but it all sounds amazing to me! Way to go


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow that is bragin news!! Congrats









I know you are so proud, as you should be, how exciting


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, that's great.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

That is a BIG BRAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










































You should be very proud!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, Andy can strut again today. His son, who was bred and is owned by Dian's sister, got his second major. His daughter just got reserve, but the major for females went to his 1/2 sister. Breed went to his nephew or cousin (can't remember the relationship). Nothing like keeping it in the family. 

Thanks for the compliments in this post. I'm very proud of Andy and what he can produce, and I'm proud of my friends who showed their dogs so well this weekend. The judge was very complimentary of all the Maltese shown under him today.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*WOW!!! Way to go!!!









Would you know of a link that explains the different classes within a breed and how points are garnered from judging?? I know I am kind of ignorant about how dogs get their "points" for championships. Thanks!!! *


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#006600">WOW







</span>


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> *WOW!!! Way to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can go to the AKC site and find some good information on this.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Yay!!







Congrats!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How exciting! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

This is wonderful news, Faye!! You deserve to brag!







Congrats to you -- and to handsome Andy!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Faye, and so you should brag, that is great news and [attachment=16343:attachment] Andy has done you proud


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*YEAH For the pack!









enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I just saw this post Faye!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! you have every reason to be very proud


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations!!!

I tell everyone I know about you and your babies!!

So Happy for you!!
ANDREA~







[attachment=16359:attachment]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats







He is a beauty







& i'm sure his babies are too.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

very impressive!








congratulations!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yeah!!! That is SO AWESOME!! Maybe little Miss Caddy will have little Andy babies someday and we'll be doing our own brag!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Yeah!!! That is SO AWESOME!! Maybe little Miss Caddy will have little Andy babies someday and we'll be doing our own brag!![/B]



Funny you should say that because I told her sister yesterday that when she grew up she could have Andy babies.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

_*CONGRATS *_Faye ! You have every reason to brag


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hurray for Andy and his progeny!







Very impressive.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats to them, Faye. It's always so exciting when that happens. I know you are thrilled.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Great job!
Aimee


----------

